# Exterior/Interior Lighting



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Gentlemen, 
I've been browsing on here looking at the threads for trailer lighting both exterior/interior, and I'm seeing the issues with available lights. I live in England, USAF and stationed here, and I've been looking at getting a Land Rover Defender 90/110 Series. So I've been looking at pimping it out for hunting when I get one and get it to the states. One of the things is the lighting when out in the field setting up. Here is one of the sites that I found here that has some pretty cool lighting products.

http://www.mudstuff.co.uk/Defender%20LE ... ting.shtml

If you guys need more vehicle lighting sites, let me know since I have a few saved.

H2OfowlND


----------

